# new motor design



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sounds great, but I guess I don't understand. 

"The parallel arrangement has the potential to generate twice the magnetic flux and four times the force (which is flux squared) of conventional motors for a given power input."

So if electric motors are currently ~90% efficient, soon they will be 360%?

Also, they make the process seem rather simple/obvious, so why has it taken so long?


----------



## spaine (Feb 4, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Also, they make the process seem rather simple/obvious, so why has it taken so long?



This is how it is for all technological breakthroughs. It is just a matter of someone thinking outside the box for innovation to occur.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Sounds great, but I guess I don't understand.
> 
> "The parallel arrangement has the potential to generate twice the magnetic flux and four times the force (which is flux squared) of conventional motors for a given power input."
> 
> ...


http://www.qmpower.com/content.aspx?page=basic

Maybe if they compared to a switched reluctance motor they would be comparable.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

GerhardRP said:


> http://www.qmpower.com/content.aspx?page=basic


From that: 


> Conventional motors and generators operate with field coils and/or magnets arranged in “series”.


True for a 2 pole motor with a field coil on each pole. And each coil contributes mmf which adds to each other analogous to emf adding from 2 batteries when wired in series. Motors with 4 or more poles have parallel flux paths.



> PPMTTM motors and generators create parallel flux lines due to the arrangement of the permanent magnets placed in the device. This generates 4X the force for a given electrical input (flux² = force) compared to conventional systems along that flux path.


Well designed conventional motors operate the magnetic circuit near saturation. So how do additional parallel flux lines exist in the steel?

Maybe this theory can show some increase in a motor which is twice a large as it needs to be. But then you'd be able to increase the flux and force by conventional means.

I saw this 3 or 4 years ago. Didn't make sense then. And still doesn't


----------

